# Side Slide Dead



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I went out to plug the TT in and the side slide won't move or make any noise like it wants to move. I know the batteries are dead, but once you plug in shouldn't the slide move or am I going to have to wait until the batteries have enough juice in them? Where is the motor that operates the slide?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It operates on 12 v only. Batteries need to be charged


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I've PMd you the solution


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had the same thing happen and I found that the front hitch light also didn't work. The cluprit turned out to be where the auto type breakers are right behind the gas bottles on the frame. One of the breakers is for the slide and they attach the ground wire to the same screw that holds the breakers in place the connection was loose. Of course it had to be raining ans right before we were heading out.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The motor for the slide is a high amp draw and the converter may not be able to handle it.

Get the batteries charged and give it another try.

There is also a manual over ride if you must open or close it with a dead battery.

Ghosty - If you have a magic bullet post it for all.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I went back out to check to see if it would slide and still nothing. I went to the fuse box and checked the fuses------ta da! One of the slide 30 amp fuses were blown. I have no idea why, but for now everything is O.K. We will see what happens----thanks for all the help!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

All hail the power of Outbackers.com. The sage oracle of understanding of all things Outback. You ask and someone, somewhere will know. I love this place.

Reverie


----------



## JoyFam (Jun 2, 2005)

Just last weekend we took our new 25RSS out for our first trip. Just prior to leaving, I went to close the slide and it wouldn't work. I new the battery was good, and began troubleshooting. Turned out to be a loose connection at the auto-resetting breaker just behind the battery. Apparently the recent rains caused enough moisture to create some corrorsion and a high resistance connection. Once I cleaned the connection and tightened it, no more problems. It's just frustrating that you would have this kind of issue with a new unit.


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

JoyFam I had the same problem with the auto-reset breakers on our 28RSDS. The slide wouldn't work, but there was still voltage at the motor (at first I thought the motor was dead). The TT went through salted roads this spring when it was delivered and a lot of corrosion has built up on the connections.

I finally replaced the two breakers and put a silicone box (electrical type) over them to help reduce corrosion (and by the way I removed about 20 feet of loose wire laying on the underbelly on the cable going to the slide motor!).

Breakers cover

I wonder why Keystone installed the breakers at this place. Probably the worst place to put electrical connections.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine were corroded the same way. I quess they never thought about the salt conditions in the winter.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

QbcOutback said:


> Breakers cover
> 
> I wonder why Keystone installed the breakers at this place. Probably the worst place to put electrical connections.
> 
> ...


The location of the breakers is as near the power source (battery) as possible. They are thermal breakers and limit the system to extended operation above 30 amps. I agree that they should be protected from the weather but the location is dictated by what they are designed to protect and that is the main power wires to the distribution panel.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> All hail the power of Outbackers.com. The sage oracle of understanding of all things Outback. You ask and someone, somewhere will know. I love this place.
> 
> Reverie
> 
> ...


Outbackers.com









Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah, the breakers and nearby J-box that allow (encourage?) corrosion. Another piece of fine Keystone engineering. I have had my eye on this for some time, and I will be putting all of it into a single effective enclosure that is weathertight. Maybe I will post some pics when completed.

Bill


----------



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

You mentioned that there is a manual way to push in or slide out my slide, where is it and what do i need to engage it? We messed up our slide by accident one day, and until i had it fixed, i was stuck with the slide in.....
Thanks
G


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill, this also bothered me the fact that the main power for the lights, brakes and power are in a non-weatherproof box. I just last weekend put mine into a PVC box and mounted terminal strips, the screw type, to make all connections. No more wire nuts and everything is weather tight. Kirk


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

These are the instructions sent with my 25RS-S on how to manually move the slide:

http://home.comcast.net/~danjogavinmo/manualslide.jpg

Danny


----------

